# A body-busting oversized camera bag



## pwp (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm a bag fiend and probably have too many of them. But the main working bag that I keep coming back to is a massive, high mileage Tenba P695 that is configured a bit like the equally humongous, now discontinued LowePro Commercial.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/356965-REG/Tenba_638_401_P695_Pro_Traveler_II.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/224279-REG/Lowepro_2001710_Commercial_AW_DV_Bag.html

The supersized Tenba P695 is also discontinued. It can fit two gripped bodies, four L lenses, two 600EX-RT's, and has big, roomy pockets for accessories, filters, big Quantum Turbo3 batteries, a back slot pocket for flip-out reflectors and a slot for a 13 inch Macbook Air. You can even fit a capped 1-Series body in one side pocket and a Vagabond Mini Lithium battery in the other. And there's still room for a light jacket and a sandwich. Fully loaded it's a 500 pound gorilla body-buster if used as a shoulder bag but it's just great to put down and work out of, everything is just right there and visible without unzipping, digging or checking multiple small bags.

Manufacturers are making some really clever compact bags, great rollers and well thought out backpacks but the supersized soft bags seem to have slipped off the inventory list. The biggest Domke almost nails it. My retired LowePro Commercial is a beaten up wreck that gets used for video accessories (why are there so many bits and pieces for video production!), the Tenba will soon be calling it quits and a replacement is proving hard to find. Even eBay over the last few months has been a no-go zone for these bags. 

Any other big bag users out there who can suggest a source for such a beast? Or a viable left field idea?

-pw


----------



## d (Apr 18, 2016)

http://store.lowepro.com/magnum-650-aw

d.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 18, 2016)

I use Tenba for most of my stands and grips but long ago switched over to Pelican cases for gig transport. My 1510's are the most used and abused (3 total). One has a backpack rigging attached. Flying and car travel are never an issue now. I've even had custom inserts made for the bigger Pelicans (1610) used for lighting in both Profoto and Elinchrom flavors. I have a few even larger for computer gear.

This last month or so they have logged many hours in flight for wedding all over California. Take a major beating and never complain. Gear is always safe. The 1510 looks about the same as the LowePro.


----------



## d (Apr 18, 2016)

Note that the Lowepro 650 is too fat for airline carry-on (unlike the Pelican 1510 that Pookie has mentioned, which is airline friendly), but the Lowepro comes with a laptop sleeve that sits at the top of the compartment, which might be convenient depending on how you work.

I'm presently trying to decide between the Lowepro 650, or a larger Pelican case (presently leaning towards the 1620) to hold a few more accessories, so I know how you feel! And I too have a whole bunch of bags laying around already!

d.


----------



## pwp (Apr 18, 2016)

The Lowepro Magnum 650 is looking viable. Good suggestion. When I need carry on I cram a completely unreasonable amount of stuff into a ThinkTank StreetWalker Pro, so carry on compliance is not a necessity. Just a big bad shoulder bag for local work is what I need. The Lowepro Magnum 650 looks like the biggest thing I've seen so far, but still a little smaller than the LowePro Commercial and Tenba P695 that I've worn out. 

-pw


----------



## LDS (Apr 18, 2016)

One newer bag built with the same philosophy is:

http://www.tamrac.com/collections/stratus/products/stratus-21

But it is also true that for large, heavy equipment many today prefer backpacks or rollers, hard cases like the Pelican, or soft ones (i.e. https://www.manfrotto.com/products/bags/professional-roller-bag-70), especially if you have to carry them around while traveling.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Apr 18, 2016)

No help here. I have the LowePro Stealth Reporter 650 AW, but that doesn't seem to be available any longer either. (Perhaps the Magnum is its replacement?) In reality it mostly sits in the closet holding less frequently used film based gear. My back no longer let's me carry it much when I load it up. And, if it isn't loaded I might as well take a smaller bag. Smaller just works better for me now.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 18, 2016)

I have an older Tamrac, similar to the one referenced by LDS. I seldom use it because it is so huge, but if that's what you are looking for, it will hold more than I can carry.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 18, 2016)

Really surprised you haven't looked at Porta Brace... I have some older bags for gear and they are big and back breaking. Should be perfect for your style... not mine but every video set I've been on seems to have them ubiquitously... almost like they are sponsoring every crew who love big and bulky video/camera gear bags.


----------



## LDS (Apr 19, 2016)

unfocused said:


> I have an older Tamrac, similar to the one referenced by LDS. I seldom use it because it is so huge, but if that's what you are looking for, it will hold more than I can carry.



I was reading some review of the Stratus, which is a redesign of the old Tamrac Pro System bags (I still own a 612), and it looks they still didn't adapt fully to the larger/heavier lenses (and bodies) of today.

I used a lot that bag in my FD days, when everything fit well into that bag. Lately, with 82mm-wide lenses, and far bigger ones (like the 70-200/2.8), it became a very tight fit, and usually hoods cannot be kept mounted. These lenses would require a fairly redesigned and larger bag - although with less "demanding" lenses it should still be adequate. But how large you can design a shoulder bag is not a minor issue, it could become very awkward to carry around, especially with heavy lenses.

Rollers and backpacks can be made wider easily than a shoulder bag, and usually they accommodate large lens well enough - today I switched to a smaller shoulder bag (one body + 3 lenses) when a backpack is not an option, and a backpack or a Pelican-like case to move gear around (depending on the protection needed).


----------



## pwp (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you for the responses and suggestions. This gives me plenty to work with.

8)

-pw


----------

